# About Photography Job



## kaushalkk (Dec 2, 2012)

I am not having any experience in Photography.
I am heavily interested in Weather or Nature Photography.
I have even taken many weather & nature photographs in mobile.

Is there any job available?

Thanks
Kaushal


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

I hear Instagram is accepting submissions.  They pay in "likes", "comments" and "follows".


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes. There are so many jobs available on an online forum where there are professional photographers.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 27342

You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 2, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> View attachment 27342
> 
> You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011



I just snorted.  Thank you.  And love "you are not a photographer"... my irrational fear is to ever be labeled as a fauxtag.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah me too.  I want to not believe that many of those photos on there actually come from people who believe they can make money with that crap.  I'm hoping most are just weirdos who watermark everything they do as if though someone won't just clone out the mark anyways.


----------



## Designer (Dec 2, 2012)

kaushalkk:  See your local TV stations and newspapers.  Show them that you can take pictures.  Keep trying.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

Designer said:


> kaushalkk:  See your local TV stations and newspapers.  Show them that you can take pictures.  Keep trying.



You might wanna recommend that he gets a camera first...and then learns how to actually use it.  I don't think many places will hire a staff photographer based on the fact that he has taken many pictures via his iPhone or whatever...  But yeah.  Sure.  Keep trying.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 2, 2012)

Bunch of sour jealous people... get a life instead of belittling people,  small people do that.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 27349


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> Bunch of sour jealous people... get a life instead of belittling people,  small people do that.



I'm sorry?  Jealous of what exactly?



kaushalkk said:


> I am *not having any experience* in Photography.





kaushalkk said:


> I have even taken many weather & nature photographs *in mobile.*





kaushalkk said:


> Is there any job available?



Based on his credentials, the answer is a resounding "no".

Get a camera... learn photography... build a portfolio... THEN try to get a job?

Apparently I missed the memo noting the fact that that's apparently not how it's done anymore.  My apologies.


----------



## Heitz (Dec 2, 2012)

AgentDrex said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27349"/>



Bitter, what have you started!!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Me thinks its a bot test any how

@Heitz - something that cannot be unstarted...David's probably wracking his brain over how to stop this now


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 2, 2012)

MK3Brent said:
			
		

> Bunch of sour jealous people... get a life instead of belittling people,  small people do that.



It's not so much what he's saying as much a how he's saying it.

Even if English isn't his first language, the whole premise reeks of "I don't know the Internet works." 

Also he might a bot/troll...


----------



## Billy_Smith (Dec 2, 2012)

I find it amusing this thread is seeing more action via comments then most pictures have seen through out the entire Nature and Wildlife Gallery.


----------



## mustafanazif (Dec 2, 2012)

+ first of all you have to know about cam & lens... (diaphram aperture and other things)
+ after you have to know about creativity (its important for this job)
+ you have to discorver yourself (for example what kind of photography you love more?)
+ you have to make your own professional portfolio to prove your skills! (its most important things i think)

i met a lot of photographer in my business life...
some of good photographers are really good! but they can't earn any money
some of worst photographers are really bad! but they can earn a lot of money...

in this case you have to think about "marketing yourself!" its another important think...

photography is really hard job and its really hard to find new customers...
first of all you have to focus:

+ any subject which shows you professional on it... (your portfolio can be created with this)

i will write more

(and sorry for my english its not my own language, i hope you can understand) : )

regards from istanbul....


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2012)

Billy_Smith said:


> I find it amusing this thread is seeing more action via comments then most pictures have seen through out the entire Nature and Wildlife Gallery.




Welcome to TPF.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 2, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Based on his credentials, the answer is a resounding "no".
> 
> Get a camera... learn photography... build a portfolio... THEN try to get a job?
> 
> Apparently I missed the memo noting the fact that that's apparently not how it's done anymore.  My apologies.



Yup, memo went around about 6 months ago.  Learn what?  I mean, its just clicking a button.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 2, 2012)

I have done some nature and weather shots, some pretty good. This is my best capture yet, it's all about being in the right place, at the right time


----------



## dbvirago (Dec 2, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I have done some nature and weather shots, some pretty good. This is my best capture yet, it's all about being in the right place, at the right time



Hey, wait a minute. That green lady in the middle isn't real, is it?


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 2, 2012)

dbvirago said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some nature and weather shots, some pretty good. This is my best capture yet, it's all about being in the right place, at the right time
> ...





It is, but, it's a very secret location.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 3, 2012)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  I would like to thank you all for providing a good laugh for the rest of us, best chuckle I have had all day - it's been a blast - :cheers:  Now, let me see, where did I put my phone??? 

WesternGuy


----------



## Designer (Dec 3, 2012)

e.rose said:


> You might wanna recommend that he gets a camera first...and then learns how to actually use it.  I don't think many places will hire a staff photographer based on the fact that he has taken many pictures via his iPhone or whatever...  But yeah.  Sure.  Keep trying.



Of course I thought about the fact that he has no camera at present, but in an effort to give the guy a straight answer that might help him, I just thought that if he could show the manager/editor that he can take pictures using his phone, they might actually issue him an old, beat-up pool camera that has seen better days and send him out on his first real photography job.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 3, 2012)

Designer said:
			
		

> Of course I thought about the fact that he has no camera at present, but in an effort to give the guy a straight answer that might help him, I just thought that if he could show the manager/editor that he can take pictures using his phone, they might actually issue him an old, beat-up pool camera that has seen better days and send him out on his first real photography job.



::walks into airport::

"Hey, I have no experience piloting, but I'm pretty good at flying my RC plane, can I have a job?"

"sure, let's see what you and your RC plane got!"

You're doing more harm by sending him off into the world armed with his iPhone and false hopes.

Dude needs to get a camera and, I dunno, learn photography?


----------



## Designer (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree that it would be a fine idea for him to learn photography before attempting to get a job, but who can say what passes for photography in his country?

I think the false hope originated with him.  

For all I know he may be a virtuoso with a cell phone.  

And then the OP may be trolling.  So we end up writing to each other when we fundamentally agree.  

ps: nice to see you back on the forum.  (belatedly)


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 4, 2012)

He does'nt really want a job he just wants on the payroll


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha - all I have to say.


----------

